# ipw2200 issues fixed here

## iainvt

Hi All, dont know if anyone else has the same issues, ipw2200, ipw2200-firmware and ieee80211 were in conflict over the last few days, sometimes they would emerge, sometimes not, if they did they failed part way through, after trying several kernels, 2.6.13-gentoo (testing) works emerge -C ipw2200 and the firmware and ieee80211 then reemerged. All fine now although still emerged with errors, I can modprobe and it all works.

----------

## nanoczar

Yeah, I was having the same problems with 2.6.13 this last weekend.  I will give it a try today to see if I still have the problems.  Thanks for the info.

-nanoczar

----------

## mickwd

Just thought I'd add this tip, given the title of your post, in case it helps anyone trying to use WPA with 2.6.13:

If you're trying to use WPA authentication with the ipw2200 drivers, up until 2.6.12, you needed a line in /etc/conf.d/net containing the following:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"
```

where "eth1" is the interface in question.

This won't work with the 2.6.13 kernel. Instead, you need to replace it with the following:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

----------

## iainvt

nice one thanks

----------

## thomasa88

works  :Smile:  (vanilla 2.6.13)

but I still get ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] as with 2.6.12.2

will rfmon still work?

edit.

http://www.bitsplitter.net/blog/

 *Quote:*   

> I installed 2.6.13 on my Thinkpad today (its magically changed from an R51 to an X32, youre not gonna hear me complain). I figured I would follow up on my initial WPA Linux post and mention that the Wireless Extensions version 18 are included now, and the ipw2200 driver uses the wireless extensions instead of custom ioctl()s now. Net effect: compile wpa_supplicant with CONFIG_DRIVER_WEXT=y in the .config file, and run wpa_supplicant with -D wext to use the wireless extensions when wpa_supplicant is running. If you dont you get an errors something like ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported when you run wpa_supplicant. The support seems to be a little rough on this new laptop, it takes a few tries sometimes to attach to the access point, and for some reason I cant get DHCP replies. Though if I keep trying till it connects and then setup the interface by hand it works. Ill have to dig into it at some other point and see whats going wrong.

 

----------

## mope

 *mickwd wrote:*   

> Just thought I'd add this tip, given the title of your post, in case it helps anyone trying to use WPA with 2.6.13:
> 
> If you're trying to use WPA authentication with the ipw2200 drivers, up until 2.6.12, you needed a line in /etc/conf.d/net containing the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, thanks for the information, but seriously...these kinds of changes are extremely frustrating and I haven't yet figured out their necessity. Wireless on linux has seemed to be a fiasco from the beginning...and subtle changes that users have to scourge the forums for doesn't help. Is there a central place where we can follow these kinds of changes? at least one that doesn't have contradictory info all throughout the thread?

----------

## carlosman

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I wonder what the right place in this forum would be to put this information, so we can all reach it in an easy, timely fashion.  I will try to find out.  Maybe the corresponding gentoo-wiki entry?

----------

